# Flounder advice?



## Sbrown (Jun 5, 2018)

I’m from Pensacola but haven’t lived here in forever. I come to visit maybe twice a year. Flounder have always been a hard fish for me to catch, but I’m pretty sure I got the right setup now. Only thing is I have no clue where to fish for them. Could anyone be kind enough to pass on some advice on where I could target them? I’m staying at Pensacola Beach the second week of August. PMs appreciated. Thank you in advance for any advice!


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

buy some bull minnows.
boat/kayak out to the EPA facility.
slowly work the minnows all around the island.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

This time of year I typically catch them by accident when chasing redfish. Work slow and on the bottom around structure, as a general rule. Good luck!


----------



## Sbrown (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you very much for the information gents


----------

